# Anyone have the pretreatment machines from USSPI yet?



## vinstr (Nov 5, 2007)

I am thinking of getting one of the pretreatment machines from US Screen, does anyone have either one and if so, can you let us know how you like it?
I am getting sick of pretreating.
Thanks in advance


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

vinstr said:


> I am thinking of getting one of the pretreatment machines from US Screen, does anyone have either one and if so, can you let us know how you like it?
> I am getting sick of pretreating.
> Thanks in advance


The new AutoTreat Express machines are scheduled to start being shipped out in the middle of December. At this point no one would have one yet.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

If you get one, you might have a market to sell pre treated shirts to. I'd buy some if I had a large order.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Printerguy,
Hey I was wondering about on the pretreatment machine, does it have a wiper to wipe the shirt or do you still have to do that.


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

The Autotreat Express does not use a wiper. From the garments that I saw printed after they had been pretreated by the machine, the resulting prints showed that wipers weren't necessary.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

are you going to be at the show in long beach?


----------

